# Strong, inexpensive bars and stems



## treesloth (Nov 4, 2015)

So, I just read the "Don't Skimp on Bars", and as it happens I need to find a wider bar for my bike. I'm wide between the arms and whatever I have isn't doing it. So, new bar. And since my current bar is somehow a 26mm diameter on a 2-year old bike (what the hell?) and new ones are generally 31.8mm, I'll also need a new stem. So, what's a strong and inexpensive option? I'm posting in Clydes looking for a Clyde-relevant answer. Any suggestions? One that I'm checking out is the Answer Protaper LE. I don't know much about Answer these days... they used to be the business, but I don't know about now. How about stems? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Answer Protaper 810 is the nicest bar I have ridden. I came from SixC carbon bars for twice the price and Ill take the Protapers any day of the week.

I paired it with a Spank Spike 50mm stem. The stem is a place I would buy something decent. Spank Spike or Raceface Atlas or even the Answer stems.

I personally run a 2" rise bar and absolutely love it. Some will say thats too tall for them but I dont like being hunched over with all of that weight on my hand. This bar is awesome!

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=83526

And the Spank Spike 50mm stem here: (it is a pricey stem though, you can get some for far less)

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=50470


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

I run a Funn stem. Ita been brilliant. Along with a 800mm wide nukeproof alloy bar. 

Been bomb proof so far. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Salsa stems are great.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

To be honest, as long as you avoid really cheap no-brand fodder and super-light cross-country stuff you're not going to have a problem. 

Some of us are old enough to go back to the 26mm days and they worked fine. 31mm was in many ways a solution looking for a problem in my opinion but any well made bar and stem is going to hold up. Decent brands, quality alloy and don't buy the weight-weeny tat and you'll be golden.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Pretty much any name brand stem will do, just get the one you like. If the Answer is cheap then go for it, I have Answer SL carbon bars on my XC bike and they're very nice, not too flexy but take a lot of trail buzz out.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Renthal Fatbar and a Thomson Elite stem(s) in use on my bikes. 

As with all your bike components, please be sure to check the fasteners regularly throughout the year. Loose stems are more common these days than busted/failed stems. I've frequently seen stem bolts (and skewers, seat post clamps, etc.) loosen after big, summertime road trips. A torque wrench and torque (allen) 3-way are excellent investments.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

If you need stem and bar, you have choices for stems that will accept different bar diameters as long as the stem fits your fork steerer tube. I think you will find more options with 31.8mm bar diameter vs 35mm bar diameter.

As far as strong/inexpensive bars...I'm 6'4" and after a few rides on my new Kona, I needed a bit more rise and slightly narrower width. Stock bars were 35mm dia/10mm rise/800mm wide. I didn't want to change the stem so I was limited to 35mm dia. There were not a lot of choices with 40mm rise in 35mm dia. I ended up going with Renthal 35FatBarLite (alu) with 40mm rise/760mm width. I paid about $75 and they are a really nice bar. Ended up with a happy ending...I got the rise I needed, was able to keep existing stem, didn't have to cut bar ends.


----------



## treesloth (Nov 4, 2015)

I appreciate all the comments. I've never heard of a couple of the brands (Funn, for example) but will start checking them out. I'd have no problem having a 26mm bar but they seem to be fading away, for good reason or not. Thanks again.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

35mm may end up being the new standard. Allows for thinner material (lighter bars) but maintaining the same strength. Right now the standard is still 31.8. I've really never found any issues with even house brand stuff. Right now my single speed has a Crank Bros bar and Thomson stem. My Norco is rocking the DiamondBack house brand bar and stem (35mm) until I decide what I want to replace them with...looking at carbon but just don't know what bar I want yet.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Any of the bars Raceface makes are really stout at a reasonable weight...

I’m running a 780mm riser Atlas right now...


----------



## ELECTRIC_YETI (Dec 6, 2013)

I have kore OCD s 800mm 20 rise. With Ritchry riser stem. Nukeproof warhead 800mm with 20 rise. There friggin tough. I crash fairly often.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

The guy in that broken bar thread was running a ~10 dollar Chinese knockoff aluminum bar. Sketchy!

Any name brand, reasonable weight bar will do you well. I have a $25 spank bar that's been excellent. I went to a $30 salsa bar because I wanted to try out more sweep. Tons of good and economical bars.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

One more vote for Funn. Their bars come in a lot of shapes and colors, and are excellent value. Their shape fits me well too, they have 9 degrees of backsweep. Some people prefer less than that, so keep that in mind whie shopping. 

Truvativ stems are excellent vfm too, I have one of their cheapest models and it's lighter and stiffer than I would have guessed. 

Kore is another reasonably priced brand, but I haven't tried any of their products.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

One Pivot said:


> The guy in that broken bar thread was running a ~10 dollar Chinese knockoff aluminum bar. Sketchy!
> 
> Any name brand, reasonable weight bar will do you well. I have a $25 spank bar that's been excellent. I went to a $30 salsa bar because I wanted to try out more sweep. Tons of good and economical bars.


This right here.

With bars, i just avoid the obvious trash and bars labeled as XC. Otherwise get the width you want because cutting bars down makes them overly stiff. Anything with weird dimensions will be strong enough for us if it's from a reputable brand.

With stems it's not quite as simple- CNC stems have tighter tolerances but theoretically not as strong as a good forged stem. I buy quality forged stems or CNC stems on clearance. The under-built stems of yesteryear are gone, but a cheap forged stem might not play nice with a 15$ headset.

Really, if you're fit but tall and not just a fatso then this is all academic. If you're just a lardy dude then riding more is more valuable than worrying about gear.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

245lb Clyde & I'm riding a Funn Fatboy bar & Kore 50mm stem...

Bomb proof ^^

'Born to ride!'


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm running a 50mm Hussefelt and Atomlab Pimplite. Perfect combo for me.


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

I've got the Answer bars too, love them, no issues at all. And, they are not free but reasonable around $60-70?

I also use the Hussefelt stem. It's not the lightest thing ever but it's built solid and is inexpensive. Can't complain about that.


----------



## NeonRyder (Feb 21, 2017)

I've got a variety of stems, Specialized, FSA, Raceface, Forte, dimension. Only one I damaged was an no-name house brand one. It twisted in a crash, where I also tacoed the front wheel and broke the steerer tube on my carbon fork. House brand bars were fine. 
Running Answer, Shimano Pro and chinese Ti bars now. No issues. 

For some reason, I fear chinese carbon bars, stems and seatposts. But have no problem with a fork. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

I am running controltech mstbar and stem. They have held up very well for over a year of almost daily riding.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Not inexpensive, but the Syntace bars are absolutely the most reliable bars out there. 

However, for Clydes, it’s noteworthy that their carbon bars are far stronger than their alloy ones(which were stronger than every other alloy bar) when tested by Bike Magazin a few years ago.


----------

